# Cloudy film on left eye of Shubunkin



## Moonfleet (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there, 

There appears to be some sort of cloudy film over the left eye of my Shubunkin goldfish, and it's only appeared very recently. We moved him into a new tank two days ago (which we did prepare correctly, although I don't currently have anything to test the water), and he has been acting normally since then. He's still acting normally now, it's just that this eye isn't right. Color's good, and his right eye is perfectly fine. If you need pictures, I can get you some. 

Is it possible that he simply bumped it somehow? He has a few small plants, one decoration, and smooth stones on top of the gravel on the bottom. If someone could help me out in knowing whether this is something that needs to be treated or just left alone, I would really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

One of my angelfish had an injured eye that manifested itself as a single cloudy eye. Not a sign of popeye at all. Recovered in a few days on its own.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You moved the fish, and it got it's eye rubbed in the move. It happens all the time. It should clear up just fine.


----------



## Moonfleet (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you! It does seem to be clearing up on its own.


----------

